# ArcSyn 50% off at ADSRSounds



## LA68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Not sure if anyone else has some love for this synth, but I think it's a fantastic deal for 44 dollars. It goes on sale every now and then, but usually only 30% off. Sorry if someone already posted this.









ArcSyn by SPC Plugins - Virtual Analogue Synthesizer for Mac/Windows - ADSR Sounds


ArcSyn is a synthesizer instrument plug-in based on typical analogue synthesizer architecture, i.e., a "virtual analogue" synthesizer.




www.adsrsounds.com


----------



## LA68 (Dec 26, 2021)

And I meant to post this in the deals section, so I'm sorry :(


----------



## Pier (Dec 26, 2021)

I've never used it but Sami Rabia (Aiyn Zahev) recommends it.


----------

